

An Extensive Look at the State of .Com Animal Name Domains in 2012 - apeconmyth
http://www.apeconmyth.com/2012/02/wasted-urls-free-the-animals/

======
Serentiynow
Made me think of these three Norwegian domains: www.sau.no www.ulv.com and
www.elg.com. Sheep, wolf and moose.

------
minitrollster
How funny that Google felt the need to fetch duck.com

